# Is this chicory?



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I am seeing them everywhere too. It looks nothing like the Chickory we plant in our feed patches though. G
http://www.whitetailinstitute.com/chicmagnet-perennial/


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, it doesn't look like the chicory by me, I believe it is much taller, and the base leaves remind me of dandelion leaves...yours seem short, but it could be a relative.


----------



## StonyCreekBees (Oct 16, 2013)

I did find one of these that was probably 4 feet tall. Researching some chicory earlier stated that they can grow up to 4 ft. But, yes generally the ones I see are much smaller.. Maybe 2 feet or so.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

yes, that is chicory. I hadn't heard that bees were supposed to like it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, that is chicory. An odd perspective looking straight down on it... it can get three or four feet tall. If it has been mowed it will bloom much shorter than that. It is a perennial and once it has a tap root down a ways will bloom even in a drought, although the flowers will often close on a hot afternoon. It will also bloom after a light frost and won't stop until a hard freeze. It usually starts blooming in late June and blooms until a hard freeze. It's not as appealing to the bees as sweet clover but it will continue to bloom when the sweet clover is done and when everything else dries up.


----------

